# Should you service/clean new gun, stored 35 years.



## Carlman (Mar 6, 2020)

I am in possession of 2 hand guns, one rifle. Stored in their boxes/ storage cases. Barely used, since purchased by a relative 40 years ago.

1) S&W Magnum 45 (correction > 357 Mag).
2) Colt 45
3) Rifle - not sure of brand, have to check on that.

They came also with large inventory of ammo/bullets. All if course in their manufacturer's boxes.

1st Q: Do I need to clean/service/lubricate them guns. Or since all look shiny brand new, no need to. As long, as I am not planning to use them in near future?
2nd Q: what about that sweet stack of ammo. Usable? Or dispose of! If can be used, what if any precautions should one follow.

Cheers, folks.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Clean and re-lube the guns thoroughly,,,
Oils can harden over the years and cake up on you.

40 year old ammo is just fine to shoot.

Have fun

.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

aarondhgraham said:


> Clean and re-lube the guns thoroughly,,,
> Oils can harden over the years and cake up on you.
> 
> 40 year old ammo is just fine to shoot.
> ...


+1


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I would check the ammo carefully for any corrosion building up. Was it stored in sealed air/water tight containers? If just stored in original boxes in a room that was not maintained to be low humidity, then concerns with moisture effects. 
Could try one round of the ammo in each weapon and after firing each, remove magazine and check the bore to make sure bullet passed all the way through. 
If it's a chinese brand of ammo, I would not use it. It may be to spec, but had some norinco some time back that was the larger end of spec and could not fully load a magazine due to the oversize. 
Also, the powder was not of a good quality, so after that box, I stayed away from it.


----------



## Carlman (Mar 6, 2020)

aarondhgraham said:


> Clean and re-lube the guns thoroughly,,,
> Oils can harden over the years and cake up on you.
> 
> 40 year old ammo is just fine to shoot.
> ...


Thanks Bro, appreciate to the point advice.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Magnum 45? Details please.


----------



## Carlman (Mar 6, 2020)

hillman said:


> Magnum 45? Details please.


Sorry was a typo. It's 357 Mag no 45. The 45 was in ref to Colt


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just send the whole load to me, I'll check everything out, and someday you might even get it all back again. Maybe.

It seems that you're not particularly gun-savvy, so I strongly suggest that you seek local, expert help. Don't "do it yourself" quite yet.
A local gun club or shooting range _may_ be a place to start, but beware of "drugstore cowboys" who think they know everything.
Best tactic might be to seek out a respected senior member or the rangemaster (credentials are helpful), and ask for advice.


----------



## Carlman (Mar 6, 2020)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just send the whole load to me, I'll check everything out, and someday you might even get it all back again. Maybe.
> 
> It seems that you're not particularly gun-savvy, so I strongly suggest that you seek local, expert help. Don't "do it yourself" quite yet.
> A local gun club or shooting range _may_ be a place to start, but beware of "drugstore cowboys" who think they know everything.
> Best tactic might be to seek out a respected senior member or the rangemaster (credentials are helpful), and ask for advice.


Thanks for the compliment  Yeah, I'll certainly get some expert advice before loading them guns. First, I'll need check what Amazon have on offer, in gun cleaning/service kit. Cheers.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Carlman and greetings from Ohio. Old ammo can be ok but take precautions and get someone that can assist you with determining the safety on both the firearms and ammo. Good advice here from the members and good luck with your new project. I really do hope you get a chance to enjoy your firearms. Update us on your findings, get some photos as well and get assistance if you have any questions. Please re-read BackyardCowboy's post here #4


----------



## Carlman (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks Rick for note of caution. Time permit, will take pics soon. Cheers.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes, do just like the fellers above say. BTW ;fingerprints on a nicely blued gun can cause rust over time. Clean, and wipe down, and at least re-oil the barrel. Check ammo for corrosion (dis-colorization and or light tarnish is OK, but any corrosion that pits the surface has weakened the brass and should be discarded).


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

I am curious as well to what those guns looked like before it was cleaned and how it looks after.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

If those new in the box guns are that old would it hurt the value if fired ? Also, would OP do well to have somebody trustworthy take a look as to value? Make sure to use products made for firearms as to not harm the finish.


----------

